# Breeding Red-tail Boas



## Miz (Jul 25, 2009)

My girlfriend has a 5 ft. female Columbian Red-tail Boa, and I am planning on buying a 6ft male soon. We are interested in breeding, but we can't seem to find good information on proper housing conditions. All I know is that we have to meet specific breeding season conditions like light and temperature cycles. If anyone could provide some information, or maybe lead me to a place where I can find info, we would appreciate it a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 25, 2009)

Boas are pretty easy. We've bred them a few different ways depending on which room they were in. We've had some produce young without any environmental conditioning, but it was sporadic. Our best success has been when they were in a snake room that dropped in temp in the winter. The drop wasn't measured, but the room would be a bit cooler when we turned off the retic heat pads and the colubrid racks and cracked a window to let some more cold air in. The boa heat sources are left on throughout this period. In short, the temp dropped a bit for a few months. Then when the temps were raised, we threw the boys in with the girls and we'd typically  see them begin to court the ladies. (This is the very abbreviated version.) I'd look for reptile or boa specific sites, forums, or books since they will give you more exacts on temperature and humidity changes. We kind of just used what worked. Boas are really quite simple. Our adults are in 4x2 foot cages except for the largest girls that are in 6x3 foot cages. This might not help much, but I've spent too much time typing it to just delete it.


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 26, 2009)

Miz said:


> My girlfriend has a 5 ft. female Columbian Red-tail Boa, and I am planning on buying a 6ft male soon. We are interested in breeding, but we can't seem to find good information on proper housing conditions. All I know is that we have to meet specific breeding season conditions like light and temperature cycles. If anyone could provide some information, or maybe lead me to a place where I can find info, we would appreciate it a lot. Thanks.


The forum I go to for my boas is great! 

www.constrictors.com/forums


----------

